# فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم



## اثناسيوس الرسول (17 فبراير 2007)

في
العالم سيكون لكم ضيق،لكن ثقوا، أنا قد غلبتُ العالم يوحنا 16: 33) ) 
مقال للمتنيح الأب متى المسكين

هذه هي كلمات المسيح الأخيرة التي ودَّع بها تلاميذه، وأعلن فيها أنهم بعد صعوده 
سيبدأون يواجهون ضيق العالم، خاصة من أجل اسمه، لأن المسيح لم يهادِن اليهود بل كشف أعمالهم، واكتسب بتعاليمه التي كانت ضد سلوكهم عداوة كل الأوساط اليهودية
. 
ولكن المسيح بإظهار الحق وتعاليم الحياة الصالحة، وبهَدْم العادات الدينية التي ابتدعها اليهود، كان قد وضع أساس العهد الجديد وتعاليمه ومواعيده
. فكان ذلك بمثابة غَلَبة المسيح على الذي كان قائماً ضد الحق في العالم. 
فإن كان المسيح قد ترك العالم بعد أن أنار بتعاليمه طريق الحياة، وتركه مضيئاً وضَمَن السير فيه برعاية روح الله وتعاليم الإنجيل، لم يَعُدْ يقلق على مصير مَن سيؤمنون به، خاصة أنه نحَّى الشيطان عن تزييفه للحق والحياة، وغَلَبه وأسقطه "رأيتُ
الشيطان ساقطاً مثل البرق من السماء" (لو 10: 18) فقال عن حق "أنا قد غلبتُ العالم»، بمعنى أنه سلَّم لنا تعاليمه وفتح أمامنا طريق الحق والحياة، وسط عالم حاقد ولكنه مغلوب. 
فأصبح الإيمان بالمسيح ممهَّداً، وقيادة المسيح منتصرةً وغالبةً، وقد أرسل الروح القدس من عند الآب بعد صعوده
"لكني أقول لكم الحق إنه خيرٌ لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزِّي، ولكن إن ذهبت أُرسله إليكم. ومتى جاء ذاك يبكِّت العالم على خطية وعلى برٍّ وعلى دينونةٍ. أما على خطية فلأنهم لا يؤمنون بي، وأما على برٍّ فلأني ذاهبٌ إلى الآب ولا ترونني أيضاً. وأما على دينونة فلأن رئيس هذا العالم قد دِينَ(16: 7-11). لذلك فنحن نواجه عدواً مكسوراً ومغلوباً ومرعوباً من الصليب، يسهل تحييده بالإيمان، والغلبة عليه باسم المسيح والروح القدس. 
فقول المسيح
"سيكون لكم ضيق" هو في الحقيقة ضيق مغلوب، ينتصر بالكذب وبالتخويف المزيَّف، يفضحه طفل صغير إنْ هو حمل الصليب في وجهه ودعا باسم الرب. أما قوله "ثقوا أنا قد غلبتُ العالم" فهو بمثابة تسليم عالم مغلوب باسم الرب، لا يُخيفنا في شيء. 
فالمسيح بعد أن أكمل خلاصنا وفداءنا على الصليب، ومنحنا سلامه الذي يسند وجودنا في العالم، أرسل لنا الروح القدس من عند الآب، ليعلِّمنا ويذكِّرنا بكل تعاليم المسيح
. وهكذا لم يَعُد أمامنا ما يعطِّل إيماننا أو يهدد سلامنا، خاصة أنه كسر شوكة الخطية على الصليب، وكسر علوَّ الشيطان فألغى سلطانه فهو حينما يقول "ثقوا أنا قد غلبتُ العالم" ، فهذا لكي يُدخِل إلى قلوبنا شجاعة المسيح وسلطانه، ويُزيد إيماننا تشديداً وقوة. فالذي أصبح معنا من قِبَل المسيح، أعظم بما لا يقاس مما هو في يد العالم والشيطان. فنحن بالمسيح غالبون غالبون، وبروح المسيح نسود فوق كل زعازع العالم الكاذبة. 
فإيماننا بالمسيح محصَّن بقوة المسيح والروح القدس، إن طلبناه والتجأنا إليه في كل ضيق
. لأنه مكتوب أنه في ضيقنا يتضايق المسيح (إشعياء 9: 63)، وفي أنيننا ينزعج "شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني " (أع( 9: 4)؟ فاضطهاد المؤمنين يُسمِّع عند المسيح فوق، فيئن بأنيننا وينزل لينقذنا )انظر خر 3: 8،7؛ مز 18: 6-9). 
فنحن لنا الآن في السماء 
مَن يرثي لضعفنا ويقود مسيرتنا. وبحسب قول بولس الرسول "أحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيّ (غل 2: 20)) فإن كان هذا هو عمل المسيح فينا، فنحن الآن أعظم من منتصرين (رو(8: 37، لأن المسيح قائد مسيرتنا والمتكلِّم في فمنا والعامل فينا "أن تريدوا وأن تعملوا" (في 2: 13


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2007)

ا لموضوع جميل جدا وانا عندى ايه بحبها اوى   من يهرب من الضيقات يهرب من الله
وانا دايما بقول استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك ع اضفتك الجميلة وربنا يباركك وصلى لاجلى ولنا بالمسيح ثقى كثيرة امين :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## ramez5 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم*

*الموضوع حلو كتير

و الاية دى كمان بحبها كتير جدآ و دايمآ بتعزينى

ميرسى يا اثناسيوس على الموضوع

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم*

الاية دي انا بحبها ما اجمل ان نلقي علي الرب كل حمل عندما يكون هناك ضيق من العالم اجمل شي اننا ننظر ماذا فعلو بالعود الرطب فاذا ماذا يفعلون بالعود اليابس فنشكر ونطلب منه ان يثبتا في الايمان


----------

